# Nfl Sunday Ticket Blackout Question



## JAMHRR

Can someone tell me if what I heard is true.

I live in the Buffalo Bills local area and their game against the Patriots is going to be on local tv. I heard that this game will be blacked out on the Sunday Ticket so that I have to watch the game on the local TV station in my area.

This would be the same for any NFL team. Can anyone confirm this?

Here is the question and answer I am referring to from NFL Sunday Ticket.


Q: Which games will I see with NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ from DIRECTV®? 
A: Programming consists of Sunday games broadcast on FOX and CBS at 1 pm and 4 pm ET. However, games broadcast by your local FOX or CBS affiliate may not be available on NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ . Tune to your local FOX or CBS station to view these games.


Thank you.


----------



## James_F

Yes, whenever your local team is on TV, the game is blacked out.


----------



## jrbdmb

James_F said:


> Yes, whenever your local team is on TV, the game is blacked out.


I do not have ST, but my understanding that *any* game shown on your local CBS / FOX will be blacked out, whether it involves your local team or not.

It will be interesting to see how this pans out over the next few weekends, especially for those who can't get their local DMA via DirecTV, and/or who live in "white area" and technically can't get their local stations.


----------



## James_F

I can't remember. I never watched any Arizona games. I though I remember seeing the game on both channels. :shrug:


----------



## JAMHRR

This rule was just put in place this year with the new Sunday Ticket TV contract.


----------



## Msguy

If the Green Bay vs Minnesota game is being shown in your local Television Market even if you don't live in Green Bay or Minnesota's home Television Market this means you will be blacked out from the Sunday Ticket version and you'll have to watch the game on your local TV station. Boy that really sucks. Sometimes if a game is a blowout they will switch you to another game on your local tv station. I don't like this one bit. They better have in that contract they can't be switching games during the 3rd qtr or something like that. Alot of people are going to be P.O.'d if they start that and can't finish watching the game they are currently viewing. Then when the local network switches you and that little message at the bottom says "This program isn't available in your area" NO WAY!!! Ever since NFL Ticket has come out i've never been blacked out from a game because I live in Northern Mississippi and The closest team is the Titans in Nashville and I've NEVER once had a blackout on Sunday Ticket. I'm in one of those areas called a "White Zone" I qualify for Distant Nets. Will I be blacked out from any games?


----------



## JAMHRR

You are mistaken. After week one the only game that was blacked out is your local teams game. I live in the Buffalo Bills local market and the Bills game on channel 709 was blacked out at 1:00 pm. I had to watch it on our local station. We had the Atlanta at Dallas game on at 4:15 which isn't my home market team and that game wasn't blacked out on the Sunday Ticket.


----------



## DCSholtis

JAMHRR said:


> You are mistaken. After week one the only game that was blacked out is your local teams game. I live in the Buffalo Bills local market and the Bills game on channel 709 was blacked out at 1:00 pm. I had to watch it on our local station. We had the Atlanta at Dallas game on at 4:15 which isn't my home market team and that game wasn't blacked out on the Sunday Ticket.


Im in Browns territory and had BOTH the 1pm Browns game and the 4:15 Atlanta vs Dallas game blacked out on the ST....both were on the locals.


----------



## psiebenshuh

Did anyone have trouble with this new rule? Who forced the rule (NFL, FCC, etc)?

Someone seems to have forgotten the idea that NFL Sunday Ticket allows you to watch out of market teams. I subscribe to watch one team. This season, I was forced to the local channel (which DirecTV provided for free for the season) to watch the game -- but the early local team game ran into the next game. Missed the first 20 minutes of the game I'm paying to watch due to this stupid rule.

I'd like to know who is responsible for the rule change, because it isn't working.


----------



## Mike123abc

The viewing rules are completely controlled by the NFL. The NFL made a deal with the network TV stations first (and they get more money from them than DIRECTV so I do not see them changing this). The local station gets first rights. The NFLST is an "out of market" plan, so by its very name it refers to broadcasts that are not shown locally.


----------



## JAYPB

psiebenshuh said:


> Did anyone have trouble with this new rule? Who forced the rule (NFL, FCC, etc)?
> 
> Someone seems to have forgotten the idea that NFL Sunday Ticket allows you to watch out of market teams. I subscribe to watch one team. This season, I was forced to the local channel (which DirecTV provided for free for the season) to watch the game -- but the early local team game ran into the next game. Missed the first 20 minutes of the game I'm paying to watch due to this stupid rule.
> 
> I'd like to know who is responsible for the rule change, because it isn't working.


*rant on*

Color me "troubled". I had trouble several times with the most notable times being when I wanted to watch MY Redskins and the local NYC affiliate had the game as a DoubleHEader at 4pm (You know, like the D* BS ad campaign states the mantra is "See the games YOU want to see" and "NEVER miss a moment").

So, the 1pm games went late....into OT....and because the Skins_Cowboys games was the DH'er AND being carried by the local Fox.....the 1pm game didn't switch to the 4:15 pm start....(and why should it since it was the Giants games that were on at 1pm IIRC). But, because Channel5 in my area had the "rights" to air the freaking 4pm game.........D* blacked out the games on the Sunday Ticket channel AND the Faux Widescreen channel. So, I was left standing there with my Dork in my Hand ($1 to Johnny Dangerously)...actually it was more like standing there SCREAMING INTO THE TELEPHONE at any/all CSR'S I spoke to.

I sent e-mails galore to D*'s VP of Programming Stephanie Campbell...who "sympathized" with my ire......but said it was a local channel/NFL issue and they were just "enforcing it". But, D* is the one who takes my money every week.......so they better change their ad campaign BIG TIME if they are going to enforce these (*$&(*$& rules.

*rant off*


----------



## Guest

I experienced the full extent of the rule today. I am a diehard Vikings fan living in Montana. I get national network feeds from DirecTv because I can't receive local networks. The "local" Fox network (120 miles away over 2 mountain ranges) showed the Bears vs Vikes game so it was blacked out on my NFL Sunday Ticket. As you may have guessed, I was little more than pissed. I called DirecTv and was given the "It's the NFL, not us. There is nothing we can do" excuse. I informed them that this may be the case but I send them a monthly check, not the NFL. Unless this rule changes, DirecTv will lose my business until they get involved and do something about this. They gave me a telephone number for the NFL to call and voice my complaint. I urge everyone else to call so this rediculous rule gets removed. 

NFL Offices
1-212-450-2000


----------



## Guest

I think the new blackout rule sucks big you-know-what. I live out in the boonies and have trouble getting local stations. I get local access from DIRECTV but I need to do a little tree-trimming to get them. If it was'nt for the Sunday Ticket I would drop these *******s like a bad habit. I can't even get the damn SUPER BOWL CHAMPION PATRIOTS!!! and I live 35 miles from the stadium. Eat my shorts DIRECTV and FCC nazis!!!!!!!


----------



## Steveox

Wrong the only way your game is blacked out if the 72 hours prior to the game its not a sellout it will be blacked out. If it is blacked out EVEN ITS A SELLOUT Contact your lawyer and they will contact the FCC and direct tv will pay a hefty fine.


----------



## Msguy

that 72 hour rule used to be if a stadium sold out 72 hours before kickoff you would get to see the game on Sunday ticket even if your local Fox or CBS Station carried the game. It's not like that this year. If your "local" Fox or CBS Station is carrying the game. That game is going to be blacked out on the 700's channels that Direc Tv Carrys the Sunday ticket games on and you will have to watch that game from your local Fox or CBS Station. Alot of folks are upset about all this. It's definately an issue especially for folks who do not have Locals on there Direc Tv.


----------



## Steveox

Even though it should be challenged in court.


----------



## Guest

If someone can get a lawyer for us then all out of market area customers to CBS and FOX who can only get the local games through satellite and/or cable and not via an off-air antenna as defined by the Satellite Home Viewer Improvement Act of 1999 (SHVIA) should be able to file a "class action" lawsuit against the NFL,CBS and FOX for this new "illegal" rule.

http://ftp.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/shviafac.html

they are overextending the defined market areas for CBS and FoX and forcing me to watch on channels that I am not a market of.

When they blackout my game on NFL sunday ticket and force me to watch it my local channel out of Tucson, even though these 2 affiliates do not provide me over the air signals, it is illegal according to this law. They are overextending the market area coverage of the local affiliates.

the main problem is the loss of the HD games because the Sunday Ticket blacks out them also and forces me to watch the game on my local channel on satellite which is not providing HD capabilty otherwise it's just a channel nuisance if you have the local channels. but you still shouldn't have to buy the local channels when you are out of their market area to see those games..

not when you pay 200.00 to the ffor the NFL Sunday Ticket in the first place..

did anyone get a discount here..I don't think so!!!!!

so now I lose up to 3 game a week in HD...this is complete crap!


----------



## Lord Vader

I can tell you from a reliable source that the NFL did, indeed, severely tighten its blackout rules that it mandates DirecTV implement.


----------



## Guest

Lord Vader said:


> I can tell you from a reliable source that the NFL did, indeed, severely tighten its blackout rules that it mandates DirecTV implement.


yeah well it's illegal according to the SVIA and it comes from the networks.


----------



## Guest

file a complaint with the............

FCC.......http://www.fcc.gov/
phone..1-888-225-5322

FTC...

NFL (212) 450-2000

and your local CBS and FOX station.


----------



## Lord Vader

DaveL said:


> yeah well it's illegal according to the SVIA and it comes from the networks.


No, it comes from the *league*. The NFL, and not DirecTV is the one behind the blackouts. DirecTV would love nothing more than to show all its NFL games at all times.


----------



## Guest

Lord Vader said:


> No, it comes from the *league*. The NFL, and not DirecTV is the one behind the blackouts. DirecTV would love nothing more than to show all its NFL games at all times.


It's an agreement between the League, CBS and FOX and Direct TV.
I'm sure Direct TV would like to broadcast all the games..and under the SVIA any home that is considered an "Unserved household" should be waived from be
ing forced to watch the game on a local channel.


----------



## DCSholtis

Lord Vader said:


> No, it comes from the *league*. The NFL, and not DirecTV is the one behind the blackouts. DirecTV would love nothing more than to show all its NFL games at all times.


Off topic and no offense intended but, Lord Vader do you happen to be a relative of Darth Raider?!


----------



## Lord Vader

DCSholtis said:


> Off topic and no offense intended but, Lord Vader do you happen to be a relative of Darth Raider?!


Response


----------



## anex80

Are Sunday Ticket blackouts determined by your "home" address or through the monthly call to D* through your phone line?


----------



## Guest

psiebenshuh said:


> This season, I was forced to the local channel (which DirecTV provided for free for the season) to watch the game -- but the early local team game ran into the next game. Missed the first 20 minutes of the game I'm paying to watch due to this stupid rule.


If the early game runs over into the next game, DirecTV is allowed to carry the second game on NFLST until the local channel picks up the game.

http://www.directvsports.com/Packages/NFLSundayTicket/Questions/

"If a local station stays with coverage of an extra-long game instead of switching to the start of the next game, DIRECTV will remove the restrictions on the start of the next game, when permitted by the NFL, so that the game will be available in the 700-719 channel range until the local station resumes coverage as scheduled."

Sometimes they even neglect to cut off the NFLST when the local stations picks up the game. When the Patriots-Rams game was picked up late by the local station here due to "bonus" coverage of another game, I switched over to the 7xx channel and started watching the game there. Even though the local channel only missed the first 3 plays, I was able to watch the entire game on NFLST.


----------



## aronnov

what if my local game didn't sell out so the local channel CBS/Fox isn't going to show it? will DirectV still have it blocked out? IF they do then WTF am i paying them for?


----------



## Guest

aronnov said:


> what if my local game didn't sell out so the local channel CBS/Fox isn't going to show it? will DirectV still have it blocked out? IF they do then WTF am i paying them for?


If the local game didn't sell out, it will be blacked out on the ST channel as well as the local channel. I have never understood that policy, since NFLST subscribers are paying for the games. Someone who is paying more than $200 per season for the package isn't likely to go to the games, anyway.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I thought they were lifting the blackouts this year?

I too remember reading about this.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56457


----------



## bguppies

aronnov said:


> what if my local game didn't sell out so the local channel CBS/Fox isn't going to show it? will DirectV still have it blocked out? IF they do then WTF am i paying them for?


If you are trying to see the game that is already on your local channel why would you get the Sunday Ticket???

A ******* fan living in the DC area and wanting to watch the Redskins, might as well drive around the Beltway throwing his money out the window.

If you are a fan of one of the 2 or 3 teams who don't sell out every week (now that Hell has frozen over and the Cardinals are sold out for a season, it might be only 1 or 2 teams now) and you think you are going to circumvent the local blackout rules with the Ticket, then yes, you are wasting your money.
Because a team that can't sell out their game is blacked out on local TV and the Ticket.

Everybody I have ever known that gets the ticket is either....

1)an NFL fan who either doesn't have one team they follow. Just enjoys watching the best matchups each week.

2)an NFL fan who just hates the local team and prefers to watch any other game.
(my Brother in the Dallas area. No favorite team. Just hates the Cowboys.)

3)an NFL fan, who has a favorite team, but doesn't live in that team's area.
(In our house, I am a lifelong Bronco fan and my Wife is a Colt fan and we live in South Carolina)

Bill


----------



## Flockhart11

****Everybody I have ever known that gets the ticket is either....

1)an NFL fan who either doesn't have one team they follow. Just enjoys watching the best matchups each week.

2)an NFL fan who just hates the local team and prefers to watch any other game.
(my Brother in the Dallas area. No favorite team. Just hates the Cowboys.)

3)an NFL fan, who has a favorite team, but doesn't live in that team's area.
(In our house, I am a lifelong Bronco fan and my Wife is a Colt fan and we live in South Carolina)

Bill****

Don't forget:

4) an NFL fan who has a favorite team, but doesn't live in that team's area, but wants the ability after his game is over to watch his team's rivals play and hopefully lose. (or any other game that affects his team's chances)

5) Fantasy football players that "need" to see all "their" players playing live at all times.

6) Folks with money riding on games.


----------



## iceman2a

Flockhart11 said:


> ****Everybody I have ever known that gets the ticket is either....
> 
> 1)an NFL fan who either doesn't have one team they follow. Just enjoys watching the best matchups each week.
> 
> 2)an NFL fan who just hates the local team and prefers to watch any other game.
> (my Brother in the Dallas area. No favorite team. Just hates the Cowboys.)
> 
> 3)an NFL fan, who has a favorite team, but doesn't live in that team's area.
> (In our house, I am a lifelong Bronco fan and my Wife is a Colt fan and we live in South Carolina)
> 
> Bill****
> 
> Don't forget:
> 
> 4) an NFL fan who has a favorite team, but doesn't live in that team's area, but wants the ability after his game is over to watch his team's rivals play and hopefully lose. (or any other game that affects his team's chances)
> 
> 5) Fantasy football players that "need" to see all "their" players playing live at all times.
> 
> 6) Folks with money riding on games.


AND:

7) an NFL fan who has a favorite team, lives in that teams market, but wants to *CHOOSE* what game he watches when the local teams not playing and not accepting the game the *NETWORKS FORCE THEM TO WATCH!!*


----------



## OneOfOne

iceman2a said:


> AND:
> 
> 7) an NFL fan who has a favorite team, lives in that teams market, but wants to *CHOOSE* what game he watches when the local teams not playing and not accepting the game the *NETWORKS FORCE THEM TO WATCH!!*


absolutely correct. I have the ticket because I always had to watch crappy giants vs cardinals games at 4pm when everyone else got the great national big game second game in the eastern time slot. I love my patriots but I want to see the best games not the games someone tells me I have to watch. like the damn new york teams playing at 4pm SPECIFICALLY so they dont split the NY audience. f__k NY!. and with the superfan package I dont have to waste an entire glorious fall sunday indoors. I can record the short cuts on my laptop or dvr whenever I want. thank god for sunday ticket.


----------



## lunatweeker

nice to see a fan of the sunday ticket


----------

